# Strange Behaviour Of My Accutron 218



## balla (Jul 31, 2008)

I have problem with the Accutron 218 I Purchased a few months ago and I wonder if any one knows what could be causing it. What happens is the watch sometimes does not keep time some times if I don't were the watch for a few days and it is left in its box I can come to put it on and the time is miles out sometimes 30 minutes sometimes 3 hours the watch is always running when I pick it up bit the time is not correct it always seems to keep time when I wear it but it did stop once after I changed the strap but started up again. I have checked the battery connection and that seems to be O.K so what could this problem be. Any help or suggestions would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

balla said:


> I have problem with the Accutron 218 I Purchased a few months ago and I wonder if any one knows what could be causing it. What happens is the watch sometimes does not keep time some times if I don't were the watch for a few days and it is left in its box I can come to put it on and the time is miles out sometimes 30 minutes sometimes 3 hours the watch is always running when I pick it up bit the time is not correct it always seems to keep time when I wear it but it did stop once after I changed the strap but started up again. I have checked the battery connection and that seems to be O.K so what could this problem be. Any help or suggestions would be much appreciated. Thanks


Sounds like it may be an indexing problem but i am not an expert if your lucky Silver Hawk will spot your post he is the total guru on electric watches


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Running fast or slow?


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Could be the cannon pinion slipping also, this will cause erratic time losses, especially on the run up to midnight (date change mech places extra work). I have also seen the minute hand pipe become gummed or rusted to the post it sits on. Get these 2 ideas looked at too.

Rob


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Had a similar problem with a 214, it would stop and hum louder than normal. Sorted out by Silver Hawk though, he's a star.


----------



## balla (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello all Thank you for your input. From what I can tell it seems to be slow the time loss is so random it is weird as I said if I wear the watch from day to day it behaves its self 90% of the time but if I take it off some times after a few days it has lost a whole load of time and not just around a date change last week after not wearing it for a week or so I got it out and it was 30 minutes slow the correct date and still running but never the less 30 minutes slow. Today I get it out to wear it at 5pm the watch tells me its 3.30pm after not wearing it for two days still the correct date and apparently running so I watched it for half an hour or so and it kept time to the second yet had lost one and a half hours at some point. The strange thing is I cannot replicate the fault and this is weird its like it knows I am watching it so it behaves its self.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It doesn't sound too serious and probably just needs a service. It could be, as Rob says, a slipping cannon pinion... or it could be muck / debris on the index wheel or indexing jewels. At least the coils and electronics are fine. I cant PM you but you can email me from my site, http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/ , if you'd like more info.


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

balla said:


> Hello all Thank you for your input. From what I can tell it seems to be slow the time loss is so random it is weird as I said if I wear the watch from day to day it behaves its self 90% of the time but if I take it off some times after a few days it has lost a whole load of time and not just around a date change last week after not wearing it for a week or so I got it out and it was 30 minutes slow the correct date and still running but never the less 30 minutes slow. Today I get it out to wear it at 5pm the watch tells me its 3.30pm after not wearing it for two days still the correct date and apparently running so I watched it for half an hour or so and it kept time to the second yet had lost one and a half hours at some point. The strange thing is I cannot replicate the fault and this is weird its like it knows I am watching it so it behaves its self.


Hi

If the seconds hand kept time, but it lost 1.5 hours, then it is the cannon pinion slipping as i mentioned in my earlier post to you.

Rob


----------

